# I need some advice!!



## -xx-sally-xx- (Dec 29, 2007)

We currently have a standard two horse float, but three horses as of today!! I compete heavily, and although one horse is very young and another very green, I'd like to take them all out occasionally!! So i have two choices, Get a new three angle float and sell my current float, or keep my current float and buy a truck. A truck would be great to have on rainy days and as far as room and space goes, but I'd be able to a very flashy float for the amount of money I'd pay for a truck!! I absolutely REFUSE to get a gooseneck (no matter how "fabulous" everybody says they are I still think they look like the backside of a baboon). I just don't want to get a float then decide a truck would be much more beneficial, or get a truck and want to take the float everywhere (then have to decide which horse I'll ditch). So what should i do?


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

If you don't have a truck... how do you pull your current trailer?


----------



## ann15603 (Jun 14, 2009)

if you hae a brenderup then you dont need a truck


----------



## makin tracks (Jan 25, 2009)

I have an angle and love it. Have thought seriously about trucks over the years when my kids were competing but they were so expensive.

Firstly, a truck has to have a machinery every 6 months, that can cost an arm & a leg. Not sure how much now, but 4 years ago in Qld it was $900 plus any work that needed doing to it (every 6 months)

Secondly, at least you can unhitch the float and use your vehicle to get about if you need to. 

Thirdly, the extra rego. Your car can double as your regular transport and a tow vehicle, a truck can't


----------



## xilikeggs0 (Sep 14, 2008)

makin tracks said:


> I have an angle and love it. Have thought seriously about trucks over the years when my kids were competing but they were so expensive.
> 
> Firstly, a truck has to have a machinery every 6 months, that can cost an arm & a leg. Not sure how much now, but 4 years ago in Qld it was $900 plus any work that needed doing to it (every 6 months)
> 
> ...


 Why not? My truck gets better gas mileage than my car.


----------



## -xx-sally-xx- (Dec 29, 2007)

CheyAut-we have a 4WD to pull the trailer haha.. 

I was thinking about the rego and services etc. but dads a mechanic and does all our servos on all our cars for free and only pays for the vitals like alignments, breaks, clutch, throttle, transmission etc. if they look a bit shoddy. I do like the angle loads, but a truck with so much space would be AWESOME!! haha. We figured our float would sell for $AU10-12,000 and a new triple angle would be around $AU25-27,000 with all the bits i like haha but a truck would be about $AU20-30,000 depending on how big and all that stuff, and would have kitchen and sleeping in it as well (although a few of our friends, my cousin and a few other tag alongs usually make a weekend of it and swag it outside =)).. so with new info which would you prefer...?


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

I see you're in Australia, and you obviously call things differently there than we do here! I know a float is a trailer, and angle is slant, but I am confused on what is classified as a truck. When we say truck here, we mean like a Ford F250, Dodge Ram, that sort of thing. I'm wondering if you're talking about a trailer with living quarters or something, because you mention a kitchen ect. Or maybe what we call a horse van, which is one vehicle vs a truck and trailer. Also, here there are many vehicles that can be 4WD, such as little Jeeps ect, so that really doesn't tell me much  So I don't think I'm any help to you at all, sorry!


----------



## -xx-sally-xx- (Dec 29, 2007)

Ok well a float is pretty much a horse box with a divider down the middle (straight load, what we have now) that you can take 2 horses in, an angle float is one where you can take 2,3 or 4 horses in but up the front it usually has a compartment for tack as well as a sink, cupboard and microwave in another compartment further up the front. Floats can be towed by any car heavy enough (such as a jeep, land cruiser.. any type of large 4WD heavy car). A truck however is basiclaly the two converged together, which usually has the horse box at the back (fitting anywhere between 3 and 8 horses pretty much) then a tack compartment in the middle and living quarters in the front (with bed, sink, stove, microwave, tv, fridge etc. kind of like an RV) and is driven as one rather than a car towing a trailer... does that clear it up?? its actually quite interesting having other people in another country that ahve never heard of the stuff we use every day!! or call it a different name...


----------



## makin tracks (Jan 25, 2009)

Yeah, for us a truck is a commercial flat bed vehicle capable of carrying 5 tonne up to an articulated vehicle carrying 20 tonne up to a float which can carry up to 100 tonne. (think the latter is what I need for my fat, fat horses right now).

Sally, as you say, the big thing for a truck is the space. You can stand big horses in there without a problem because you get the extra width across the wheels. I guess it just depends on how much you want to spend on maintenance and the extra rego (which I believe is horrendous here is Qld) and of course, if you can afford an extra vehicle as a run-about.


----------



## xilikeggs0 (Sep 14, 2008)

-xx-sally-xx- said:


> Ok well a float is pretty much a horse box with a divider down the middle (straight load, what we have now) that you can take 2 horses in, an angle float is one where you can take 2,3 or 4 horses in but up the front it usually has a compartment for tack as well as a sink, cupboard and microwave in another compartment further up the front. Floats can be towed by any car heavy enough (such as a jeep, land cruiser.. any type of large 4WD heavy car). A truck however is basiclaly the two converged together, which usually has the horse box at the back (fitting anywhere between 3 and 8 horses pretty much) then a tack compartment in the middle and living quarters in the front (with bed, sink, stove, microwave, tv, fridge etc. kind of like an RV) and is driven as one rather than a car towing a trailer... does that clear it up?? its actually quite interesting having other people in another country that ahve never heard of the stuff we use every day!! or call it a different name...


 Like this?









That's the coolest thing ever. I wish they had those here in the US.

I was picturing something like this:


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

^^ LOL!!!  They do have some of the former here in the US. Just "rare" I guess. At our big CDE a few months ago someone had one. I've always heard them refered to as horse vans here though. Oh and I think the one at the CDE didnt' have LQ in it, just horses, but I could really be wrong as I didn't go up to it and look inside  I think instead of LQ it had a space for their large wagon and harnesses.


----------

